# Favorite dog you don't have



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Thought this would be a good discussion.

What breed of dog would you get if you couldn't own what you already have? This could be hunting or just a pet.

For hunting I always thought German Wirehairs were neat dogs. I've never hunted over them but always thought they were the Chesapeake of the pointy dogs. I just can't bring myself to hunt over a pointer on wild pheasants.

for pets - I would say english buldog (they just look cool - I love "meaty" on Rob and Big - got hooked on that show, can't explain it)

Then aerdale, sorry murdered that spelling, my sister has one and he has a tremdous personality. Very naughty but cool dog. 
Bernese Mountain Dog - Look cool but I don't know if I can handle a long haired dog again. Too much maintenance.

Brian


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I want a chessy bad.. but can't afford one at the moment. That is my first pick.

Had a shelty when i was a kid..i would like a full size collie now-they are awfully pretty.
My dad also had an irish setter for hunting when i was a kid-they are gorgeous!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brianb said:


> Thought this would be a good discussion.
> 
> What breed of dog would you get if you couldn't own what you already have? This could be hunting or just a pet.
> 
> ...


I already have your neat dog.....GWP :beer:


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

My choice would be a Munsterlander small or large, but I have the same mentality about pointers on pheasants as Brian does. But I would still like to own one someday.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think i would go with a brit.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

would like to try a Viszla...a little too cold up here I think


----------



## Todd Frerichs (Feb 14, 2007)

Two of you so far have mentioned concern with hunting pheasants with pointers. I can't speak for those breeds that specialize in pointing (i.e. english pointes, setters, etc.), but many of the versatile breeds (i.e. GWPs, GSPs, Britt., etc.) excell at pheasants. I've had GWPs for over 15 years and labs before that and have hunted with buddies who have most of the retriever breeds. I've yet to see a retriever out hunt my wirehairs on pheasants. Nothing against the retrievers, they are good dogs as well. My point is, Versatile breeds are bred to point, track, and retreive, they are not pointers only. Mine all have locked up on pointed, relocated if the pheasant moves, points again, and continues the process until they pin it down, or flush it on the run. So if you want a pheasant dog, don't shy away from the Versatile breeds.

Puddle Pointer or Novi Scotia Tolling


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

GSP :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The versatile breeds do wondefully on pheasants. My french brittany averages a hundred birds shot over her each fall. I would like to try a munsterlander as well or a french spaniel.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Since I already have a Chessie, GSP, and a Lab. Thats a tough one I would need a retriever so I would get a Drahtarr , and I would also need a bird dog, I think another Drahtharr. And then I would probably get a Walker, they are cool dogs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ken, post up pics of the GWP pup! Where did you get it?


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

That's easy, an English Cocker. I had one once and that little dog required the least amount of training and would break ice to fetch ducks, bark once or twice when he jumped rabbits, worked Ruffed Grouse and Woodcock and cooked breakfast in the morning. I don't know why I ever sold him.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Viszla
Viszla
Viszla
Viszla!!!! :wink:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

The dog I have been wanting is in the oven right now, my buddy called and said his male and female German Jagd Terrier hooked up last week 

fishless just a friendly note on the Walker you want, plan on hunting or vigorously exersizing your hound 2 to 3 times a week, if not your going get to know the neighbors very well. Cause people get hacked at a hound that is bellerin all day. Pound hounds usally get put to sleep, not many hound guys go to the pound looking for dogs. Unless you hunt hounds now or plan to Hounds dont make very good pets IMO


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting breed...jagd terriers


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I doubt if I'll ever own a Gwp. I enjoy the retriever training too much. And with a young son and another one on the way, I am pretty sure my wife would kill me if we got another dog.

If any of you versatile dog owners make it to the Minot vicinity next season, shoot me a pm if you'd like. I'd love to see an experienced dog on wild pheasants. I've hunted with 5 different pointy dogs (2 fr brits, 1 setter, and 2 GSP's) for at least 3 days each (a couple a lot more). Now, one of those I think had real potential (young dog) but the others just weren't getting it done in my eyes.

Some day I hope to have enough time to put a MH on a dog and maybe have a litter of pups. Think I'll have to stick to chessies. I'll concentrate on screwing up one breed of dog at a time.

Still, may have to a bulldog for a "truck dog". Those things are cool.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

When it comes to bird dogs, there are only 6 legit choices -Lab, Chessie, Springer, Water Spaniel, English Setter, and English Pointer. The rest are wannabees.

That should stir things up!

If I had a dog that wasnt a bird dog, it would be A Mountain Cur. Look em up on line if you never saw one. They excell at **** work. They can also be solid coyote and squirel dogs. Great family pets, but will definately let you know if someone is at the door. My dad had one and she was a gem.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm probably ruined by my Draht for hunting, may never go to a Lab (allthough this makes my wife mad) IF I could, I would own an all white english bulldawg. you can see that my wife makes a few decisions, I just have to convince my 2 year old that he wants an all white english bulldawg and I may have a chance to begine the search


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Waterspaniel said:


> When it comes to bird dogs, there are only 6 legit choices -Lab, Chessie, Springer, Water Spaniel, English Setter, and English Pointer. The rest are wannabees.
> 
> That should stir things up!
> 
> If I had a dog that wasnt a bird dog, it would be A Mountain Cur. Look em up on line if you never saw one. They excell at **** work. They can also be solid coyote and squirel dogs. Great family pets, but will definately let you know if someone is at the door. My dad had one and she was a gem.


Is a Waterspaniel a real dog or some kind of fish??? :down:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

After looking in my back yard after the snow has melted I want a non pooping dog!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I want a non pooping dog


I am really happy with myself that about a month ago when we had very little snow I went out back and spent a while filling up a couple of paper grocery bags full.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my pointing lab. Nothing beats a lab in the cattails!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i got the best of both worlds. my first dog, who is now 11, is a chessie/gsp mutt, and she is the most intelligent, natural, and tough hunter i have ever seen. not trying to brag on my dog, but the way she works is unbelievable for the amount and quality of training shes had. she can outhunt either breed imo. i would love to have a visla someday, when i get an acreage, and build my kennel. id also love to have the time for a couple hounds, probably blueticks, or english. used to hunt ***** with a guy that had a pair of english, great dogs.

i think a waterspaniel is a species of salamander, with hair on it, commonly mistaken for a dog. some are claimed to even know what a bird is. oke:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i love my lab... but if i could have a non hunting dog just to play around with it would prollly be a husky my buddie has one and its very well trained and really playfull.....or a vizsla theyve always impressed me


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> I love my pointing lab. Nothing beats a lab in the cattails!


Will they still eat their donuts with all that cattail fuzz on them?


----------

